# Problem z X (NVS Quadro 290)

## Oniryczny

mam problem ze skonfigurowaniem serwera X

postępowałem zgodnie z manualami ale Xorg -configure wywala błędy...

----------

## Pryka

Szklana kula zniknęła... 

Podaj błędy.

----------

## Oniryczny

nie wiem

jak wklepuję 

```

# X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

to ekran się robi czarny i CTRL+ALT+F1 nie działa

mogę jedynie zalogować się po ssh i dać reboot

ssytem ogólnie postawiłem genkernelem i sam w sobie uruchamia się bezproblemowo

zainstalowałem mc, lm_sensors, gentoolkit

potem dałem

```

# emerge --sync && emerge -avuND world
```

oraz

```

# emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

po czym zainstalowałem xorg-x11 który sobie też zainstalował xorg-drivers oraz nvidia-drivers

system jest na architekturze x86_64

----------

## Pryka

Pokaż zawartość

```
/var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## Oniryczny

no tak, moja gópota  :Razz: 

http://wklej.org/id/696135/

----------

## Pryka

Zainstaluj x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev bo wychodzi na to że tego nie masz.

Pokaż jeszcze swój make.conf

Po za tym nic strasznego w tym logu nie widzę.

----------

## Oniryczny

ale po co evdev skoro nie mam evdev?

make.conf http://wklej.org/id/696290/

----------

## Pryka

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

Już raczej nikt nie używa, stare rozwiązanie.

Zmień na

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

i doinstaluj x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

W logu xorga właśnie brak evdev jest obarczony błędem nic innego.

----------

## Oniryczny

no tak znalazłem w manualu

nic nie poradzę, że manuale gentoo są niekatuzalizowane   :Sad: 

miałem wcześniej evdev i było to samo...

tym razem CTRL+ALT+F1 działa

nowy log http://wklej.org/id/696339/

----------

## Pryka

Używaj angielskich wersji handbooków one są aktualizowane regularnie.

To teraz trochę inaczej wygląda, xorg teoretycznie nie wymaga generowania xorg.conf, powinien działać od razu jak wszystko poprawnie skonfigurujesz. 

Tutaj masz co i jak teraz wygląda www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml olej polską wersje bo jest stara jak świat.

No i najważniejsze, tutaj masz opisane jak zmusić grafikę nvidi do pracy pod X

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml sekcję w której opisana jest edycja xorg.conf przy dobrych lotach będzie można olać.Last edited by Pryka on Sun Feb 26, 2012 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oniryczny

1.  404 Error Message: Page Not Found

nvidię zainstalowałem wg tego już wcześniej

/etc/X11/xorg.conf - nie ma takiego pliku...

direct rendering jak może być YES skoro jest -dri i w xorgu ma byc odhaszowane?

```

# glxinfo

ERROR: Unable to open display
```

kolejny log http://wklej.org/id/696370/

```

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)
```

czy może jednak przebudować z włączoną flagą  dri ?

----------

## Pryka

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Normalnie ma być i dri ma gucio do tego bo jest troszkę od czego innego, mesa tego potrzebuje o ile się nie mylę do 3D, a haszuje się to żeby się nie żarło z nvidia-drivers, bo mesy używać nie będziesz.

Nie masz xorg.conf bo go nie skopiowałeś po wygenerowaniu, tutaj u Ciebie siedzi /root/xorg.conf.new

Porównaj swój konfig z linkiem i zobaczymy co z tego będzie. I daj sobie spokój na razie z xorg.conf. Wrócimy do niego jak będą dalej problemy. Bo obecnie się go nie używa.Last edited by Pryka on Sun Feb 26, 2012 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oniryczny

no właśnie wg tego zrobiłem... i nie działa

----------

## Pryka

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> 1.  404 Error Message: Page Not Found

 

Po tym stwierdziłem, że nie widziałeś na oczy pierwszego odnośnika

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Co się dzieje po wpisaniu startx?

----------

## Oniryczny

bo nie miałem pewności o czym to link ale gdy zobaczyłem to widzę że właśnie wg tego robiłem

czyli -dri pozostawiam we flagach

```
Fatal server error:

no screens found

xinit: giving up
```

  :Shocked: 

kolejny log http://wklej.org/id/696393/

----------

## Pryka

Nie ma takiej flagi jak dri, jedynie w xorgu jest sekcja gdzie owo słowo występuje. 

Ponawiam pytanie co się dzieje po wpisaniu startx

----------

## Oniryczny

no jest flaga dri którą mam z minusem...

xorg.conf.new http://wklej.org/id/696401/

wydaje się być okej a nie jest  :Sad: 

PS czy NVS Quadro jest problemem że tu nie idzie jak wg manuala?

----------

## Jacekalex

Zainstaluj x11-base/xorg-server x11-drivers/* - jakie potrzebujesz, i ster nvidia-drivers, potem spróbuj wygenerować Xorga skryptem Nvidii, polecenie 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

Jak ostatnio próbowałem, prawidłowo generował Xorga pod Nvidię.

Ale tylko próbowalem, bo w rzeczywistosci mam tego samego Xorga od 2008 roku (z minimalnymi poprawkami), i wszystko działa jak powinno.

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

no ale ja mam te pakiety zainstalowane

```

# no screens found
```

----------

## Jacekalex

A te komendy glxinfo robisz po ssh?

Jeśli tak, to na zdalnej powłoce SSH - nie ma prawa zadziałać żadno glxinfo, to działa na włączonym serwerze X.

Polecenie, z roota: 

```
nvidia-xconfig
```

 wygenerowało xorg.conf, próbowałeś na tym xorgu odpalić X?

A próbowaleś odpalić X bezpośrednio na konsoli kompa, nie przez ssh,w ogóle?

Bo ja najpierw radziłbym usunąć plik /etc/X11/xorg.conf i uruchomić Xserwer - powinien sam sobie wybrać sterownik.

Wszystkie karty na świecie (sprawne  :Wink: ) obsługują tryb vesa.

A jak podniesiesz Xorga bez pliku konfiguracyjnego, to dopiero wtedy (będzie już jasne, że xserver jest sprawny), to dopiero wtedy próbuj z xorg.conf.

Nie odpalaj X-ów po ssh, tylko bezpośrednio na kompie, z konsoli.

Poleceniami startx lub xinit, względnie, niech X-y podniesie xdm (gdm, kdm, slim, lub inny manager logowania).

I poza tym, czy na jakimś innym systemie operacyjnym ta karta działa?

Edyta:

 *Quote:*   

> ogólnie postawiłem genkernelem

  i może zaznaczył przypadkiem KMS w konfigu kernela?

I może nouveau? lub inne ustrojstwo?

Może nvidiaFB też zaznaczył i laduje automatycznie?

Radziłbym zrobić porządny konfig kernela, to podstawa Gentoo.

Genkernel robi niezly bajzel w sterownikach.

Jak dasz z palca 

```
modprobe nvidia 
```

to wchodzi czysto?

To by było na tyle

 :Wink: 

----------

## Oniryczny

/etc/X11/xorg.conf nie ma takiego pliku

jest tylko /root/xorg.conf.new

który po odpaleniu powoduje czarny ekran i CTRL+ALT+F1 nie działa muszę wtedy zalogować się po ssh i zrobić reboot

oczywiście, że odpalam wszystko graficzne z kompa a nie z ssh to by było nielogiczne    :Rolling Eyes: 

karta jest sprawna

szedł na niej openSUSE, Windows7 oraz gentoo LiveDVD i Backtrack   :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

To do kompletu został CI własny konfig kernela, z wbudowanym na stałe, co trzeba, w modułach ładowalnych, co trzeba, bez zbędnego śmiecia, jaki powstaje w wymiku uzycia genkernela.

Co do tej karty, to nie napisałeś do końca, jaki jest wynik użycia nvidia-xconfig do wygenerowania konfigu xorga,, nie napisałeś, jaki sterownik jest rozpoznany i wybrany w /root/xorg.conf.new.

I czy przypadkiem nie masz drigiej karty graficznej w procku? bo to ostatnio modne rozwiązanie.

Dla przykladu - wygenrowany przez nvidia-xconfig, xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.com/gDJePaZS

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

LGA775 C2D E6300 1,86GHz na ASUS P5B plus 4*512MB DDR2 533

to raczej nie ma grafiki w CPU

```

# nvidia-xconfig

no screens found
```

sterowniki glx, dri oraz dri2 (nie wiem skąd te dri skoro jest flaga -dri)

----------

## Jacekalex

A w lspci widzisz w ogóle tą kartę?

np 

```
lspci -k | grep -iA3 vga
```

Zrób lepiej najpierw porządek z konfigiem kernela, a potem próbuj instalować sterowniki.

Przez porządek uważam kernel na zrobionym konfigu, a nie genkernelem, żeby była jasność.

W kernelu pod tój sprzet radzę w ogóle wyłączyć tryb Kernel-Mode-Settings, który odpowiada za załadowanie domyślnego steru dla karty przy starcie kernela, i z Nvidia, ktora jest zewnętrznym modułem powoduje różne, czasami  najdziwniejsze problemy.

Pokaż wynik 

```
lsmod | egrep  -i 'vga|nvidia|nouveau' 
```

oraz 

```
dmesg | egrep -i 'vga|nvidia|nouveau'
```

A tu conieco na temat kart Nvidia:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Nvidia

http://dug.net.pl/drukuj/142/nvidia___zamkniete_sterowniki_w_debianie/#kernel

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

nie umiem zrobić kernela póki co...

```

gentoo ~ # lspci -k | grep -iA3 vga

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [Quadro NVS 290] (rev a1)

        Subsystem: nVidia Corporation Device 0492

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia
```

```

gentoo ~ # lsmod | egrep -i 'vga|nvidia|nouveau'

nvidia              12052683  0

i2c_core               16207  2 nvidia,i2c_i801
```

```

gentoo ~ # dmesg | egrep -i 'vga|nvidia|nouveau'

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:01:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:01:00.0

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  290.10  Wed Nov 16 17:39:29 PST 2011
```

----------

## Bastian82

 *Quote:*   

> nie umiem zrobić kernela póki co...
> 
> 

 

Zatem czas się nauczyć. Weź howto z manuala, a jak będziesz w konfiguratorze to zaznaczaj te opcje, które będą Ci w systemie potrzebne. Po skompilowaniu, jak system nie wstanie (Kernel Panic) to ładujesz system na starym jajku i poprawiasz konfig. Instalacja własnego konfiga to nic trudnego. Trudna jest mądra konfiguracja, ale to nabywa się z czasem.

----------

## Oniryczny

właśnie zauważyłem, choć to może nie mieć nic wspólnego z grafiką ale bez tego raczej nie będzie dobrze,

że nie mam w ogóle grupy wheel do której dodaję użytkownika by móc używać su   :Sad: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Umiesz, tulko jeszcze o tym nie wiesz.

Nie święci garnki lepią.

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=153575#p153575

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885146.html

A system też chodzi stabilniej, niż po genkernelu, który u mnie ładował wszystkie moduły raida, i cholera wie co jeszcze, na wszelki wypadek.   :Twisted Evil: 

Generalnie ze wszystkich automatycznych i automagicznych konfiguratowrów najlpeiej działają dwa: 

brain i /bin/sh   :Wink: .

Tutaj żadnego błędu nie widzę, i to chyba nie jest (mam nadzieję) objaw mojej ślepoty  :Smile: ).

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

no to skoro nie ma błędu

to o co k. chodzi? aż tak tępy jestem by używać gentosia?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Pewnie coś nie gra w Xorgu lub bibliotekach systemowych.

Niewykluczone też, że ten kernel z genkernela ładuje znacznie więcej sterów niż potrzeba, co powoduje jakieś dziwne akcje z Xorgiem.

Na tym forum nie często widzi się kogoś, kto używa genkernela, jeśli ma Gentoo dłuzej, niż tydzień.  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

kolega mi polecił książkę... 'Jak działa Linux' wydawnictwa Helion.pl

niby w książce tej jest dużo opisane (choć emerge i ine zagadnienia z gentoo na pewno nie)

książka jest z 2005 roku i się zastanawiam czy nie jest już za stara aby był z niej użytek...

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na tym forum nie często widzi się kogoś, kto używa genkernela, jeśli ma Gentoo dłuzej, niż tydzień. 
> 
> Pozdro
> ...

 

no ale ja póki co używam... jestem gópi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pryka

Alej książkę  :Razz: 

Złapiesz 5 kernel panicków pod rząd to się szybko nauczysz jajco stawiać  :Very Happy: 

Jedyne co Ci się przyda na początek to:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kernel-config.xml bądź też angielskojęzyczna wersja bardziej aktualna http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml

+

lspci, lsusb

+

olej w głowie

+

wytrwałość.

Powodzenia  :Very Happy: 

PS. A no i co najmniej podstawowa znajomość języka angielskiego. Bez tego to raczej ani rusz.

----------

## Jacekalex

Przesadzasz.

Wystarczy odpalić na kompie Debiana, albo nawet LiveCD Ubuntu, zamontować partycję, przejsć do źródeł kernela, odpalić 

```
make localyseconfig
```

 i wszystko, co znajdzie w /proc/modules zaznaczy jako wbudowane na stałe, resztę wyłączy.

Potem sprawdzisz z wynikiem 

```
lspci -k | egrep -i 'driver|modules'
```

oraz wynikiem z tej strony:  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

U mnie po tych zabiegach brakowało jednego modułu - intel_agp.

Diabli wiedzą czemu, żaden test tego nie pokazał.

Takze widzę tutaj tylko jeden kernel-panic, plus jakaś rekompilacja, kiedy np zapomni się o wyłączeniu nouveau, nvidiafb i kms (kolidują z nvidia-drivers), przy localyesconfig BT lub kamerka  nie były w porcie USB, względnie zmienić turer TV i kartę Wifi jako moduły ładowalne, bo np u mnie, kiedy moduły tunera wsadzilem na sztywno, to uprawnienia do /dev/video miał tylko root, diabli wiedzą czemu.

A ster do wifi czasem potrafi się powiesić (po jakichś anomaliach radiowych) i wtedy najprościej go wyładować i załadować ponownie.

Także masz 1 max 2 razy panic, i może kilka rekompilacji, żeby coś poprawić, na tych samych źródłach.

A rekompilacja u mnie trwa zazwyczaj, po jakiejś zmianie w konfigu,okolo 3-5 minut, a nie prawie pół godziny, jak przy kompilacji od zera.

Jak nie było make {localmod,localyes}config - to wtedy była niezła jazda z konfigiem.

Ale teraz to najwyżej godzinka-dwie roboty, i po krzyku.

A tak zrobiony konfig mam od jajka 2.6.32 na Ubuntu, do 3.2.9 obecnie na Gentoo.

W miedzyczasie miewal zmiany w jaju na źródłach Zen, potem Grsecurity/Pax, raz dorzuciłem TOI.

Ale to, co potrzebne do poniesienia systemu do konsoli, mam zawsze takie samo, te moduły się praktycznie nie zmieniają.

Tu jest dobry przykład, ile trwa konfiguracja kernela:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6742328.html#6742328

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Nie wiem czy czegokolwiek się nauczy jak bezmyślnie będzie kopiował to co zobaczy zaznaczone w innym jajku, dlatego mu tego nie radziłem. To nie konkurs na jak najmniejszą liczbę KP, tylko na przyswojenie jakichś użytecznych informacji, a robiąc przysłowiowe copy past po nawet nie będzie wiedział dlaczego mu to jajko działa albo i nie działa. 

Ja jak zaczynałem to siedziałem i googlowałem w necie co jaka funkcja oznacza i do czego służy jeśli tego nie wiedziałem, a potem czy mój sprzęt to wspiera i tak pomału ukleciłem swoje pierwsze jajko, a teraz to z górki.

Co do ilości kernel panic, nie wiem to co powiedziałem to pierwsza liczba jaka mi przyszła do głowy, przecież tego nie liczyłem  :Very Happy:  Osobiście nie pamiętam ile sam uświadczyłem.

Coś długo Ci się kompiluje to jajko od zera, jaki Ty masz procesor? Bo u mnie to trwa właśnie jakieś 5 min może więcej trochę czasem, zależy co aktualnie przy PC robię, a rekompilacje przy drobnych zmianach nie przekraczają często 1min.

----------

## Oniryczny

w kącie wciąż miałem  tego gentoo na virtualboxie co pisałem temat...

no i go chciałem zaktualizować... to mu zapodałem emerge -avuND world

oczywiście się zaczęło pobieranie i kompilacja

reboot i tyle go widziałem...

ja się tego gentoo w życiu nie naumiem skoro nigdzie nie ma żadnej logicznej (aktualnej) dokumentacji

a skoro zwykła aktualizacja kernela sie kończy niczym to na co mi taki system?    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Przesadzasz

Póki kaczka dupy nie umoczy, pływać się nie nauczy.

Nikt z nas nie urodził się ze znajmością Gentoo, czy chociażby Linuxa.

Ja kilka pierwzszych gentusiów wywaliłem na aaktualizacjach, dopiero potem przyszło doświadczenie, dizęki któremu ten system stał się dla mnie stabilny i przewidywalny bardziej niż Ubuntu czy Debian.

Polubiłem go za to, że tuaj 90% błędów wyłazi na kompilacji, kiedy już coś się skompiluje, to od razu widać , czy uruchamia się i diza prawidłow, czy nie.

A jak nie dizlą, to czy tamto, to poza hardcorowym przyppadkiem, kiedy po aktualizacji jakiejś kluczowej biblioteki sypalo się całe Gnome, wszystkie problemy udało mi się  rozwiązać zastępując program inną wersją, lub robiąc downgrade z paczki tbz.

Dla porówniania w Ubuntu (na którym spędzilem 3 lata) , nieraz po aktualizacji system klękal, a naprawienie go było trudniejsze niż w Gentoo.

W Debianie, do wyboru jest albo Squeeze, pachnący naftaliną, jak wsyzstkie stabilne Debiany, albo testing, który potrafil nagle zaskoczyć błędem w udevie, po którym się nie uruchamiał w ogóle, kłopotami ze sterownikami Nvidii, po wprowadzeniu mechanizmu dpkg-divert, 

i kilkoma mnijesyzmi niespodziankami, które oczywiście tak czy inaczej można naprawić, pod warunkiem, że człowiek dokładnie wie, skąd to czy tamto się wzięło.

A kiedy decyzje podejmują developerzy, to zazwyczaj wie ze sporym opóźnieniem.

I takie wpadki w Debianie czy przede wszystkim Ubuntu  nigdy nie byly możliwe do przewidzenia.

Tujaj, w Gentoo, żadnych nagłych i zarazem groźnych niespodzianek   nie mam  :Wink: ,  dlatego  wrosłem w ten system dość solidnie.

Ten system lubię, bo wiem, co w nim jest i dlaczego.  :Very Happy: 

A jak człowiek dobrze go pozna, to Gentuś robi się bardzo grzeczny.

Pozdro

 :Wink: 

----------

## Oniryczny

w ostatnim buildzie install-minimal nawet nano nie działa    :Shocked: 

poza tym jak mam go poznać skoro nigdzie nie mogę o tym poczytać by coś się pouczyć i próbować coś zrobić?

----------

## SlashBeast

Od takich rozmow jest dzial Offtopic, ale kontynuujac, nie wiem czego oczekujesz, dokumetacja gentoo jest w znacznym stopniu dobra, jezeli ja przeczytales i potrafisz wpisac 'man' to powinienes sobie poradzic. I Twoja maniera, gdy piszesz 'w minimal-install nie dzialalo nawet nano' pokazuje Twoja ignorancje. Nawet nie raczyles pokazac bledu ani nic, dam sobie rece uciac (obie), ze cos po prostu zle zrobiles i obwiniasz caly swiat dookola, ze przeciez to powinno dzialac i to napewno wina niewystarczajacej dokumentacji.

----------

## Oniryczny

wziąłem builda z innej daty i wsio śmiga   :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> w kącie wciąż miałem  tego gentoo na virtualboxie co pisałem temat...
> 
> no i go chciałem zaktualizować... to mu zapodałem emerge -avuND world
> 
> oczywiście się zaczęło pobieranie i kompilacja
> ...

 

Powiem, tak Gentoo ma jedną z najlepszych i najszerzej opisanych dokumentacji ze wszystkich dostępnych Distro. Która jest wręcz łopatologiczna... Jak nie potrafisz tego przyswoić to nic nikt tutaj Ci nie poradzi. Angielska wersja czyli ta oficjalna jest zawsze aktualna.

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> w ostatnim buildzie install-minimal nawet nano nie działa 
> 
> poza tym jak mam go poznać skoro nigdzie nie mogę o tym poczytać by coś się pouczyć i próbować coś zrobić?

 

nano nie działa, bo go chyba nawet nie ma w najnowszym minimal, jakiś czas temu zrezygnowano z niego jako "standardowego" edytora w systemie. Co za problem zainstalować? Ewentualnie użyć jakiegoś innego edytora. To nie przymus iść tak stricte z manualem.

----------

## Oniryczny

ja bym chciał jakąś wersję manuala jako książkę do kupienia w sklepie   :Wink: 

no czyli jednak nie robiłem źle bo nano nie ma  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml?desc=1

Drukuj sobie jak chcesz  :Razz:  Wszystkie dostępne w tej chwili manuale i poradniki do Gentoo w angielskiej wersji językowej czyli w tej najbardziej aktualnej.

Bież się za jajco, albo za co tam chcesz bo się offtopic robi niezły.

----------

## Oniryczny

myślę że skoro genkernel działa

muszę dokładniej kumać co mi emerge wypluwa odnośnie kolorów USE i braków do pakietów...

przydałby mi się jakiś mentor  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

----------

## Pryka

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> myślę że skoro genkernel działa
> 
> muszę dokładniej kumać co mi emerge wypluwa odnośnie kolorów USE i braków do pakietów...
> 
> przydałby mi się jakiś mentor 

 

man portafge, man emerge i masz wszystko. Nie trzeba Ci mentora tylko wolnego czasu i chęci do czytania  :Smile: 

----------

## Oniryczny

bardziej ktoś z bambusowym kijem żeby mnie lać   :Razz: 

postawiłem po raz kolejny sobie na vboxie jak tamten mnie wkurzył (nawet grub-install nie mogłem odpalić ale to już nieistotne bo skasowałem nie mam nerwów na reanimację a zwłaszcza czegoś czego nie znam)

----------

## Oniryczny

skonfigurowałem X aby po wpisaniu startx startowało GNOME/GDM ale coś nie działa...

----------

## Pryka

logi...

----------

## Oniryczny

mam start GDMa ustawiony na default

http://wklej.org/id/706048/

----------

